# plecos in betta tank?



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

I have two plecos in with my current betta is this odd ? they have not seemed to take up alot of space and are not really big can this work for other tanks or am i a lucky duck?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It really depends on the tank size and which type of pleco you have.....generally the common type are not suited long term for tank under 100gal since they can get over 2ft and as they mature they stop eating algae and will feed off the slime coat of slow moving fish-not to mention the high bioload since they are poop machines...

Then you have your smaller type like the bushynose that will stay small enough for 20gal tank and always eat algae-pretty peaceful and interesting creature and easy to spawn too....


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They may be small now, but they will grow and they do have a large bioload, so watch your ammonia levels. As OFL said, you'll need at least a 20 gallon for the smallest species. But in a large enough tank, they are generally good betta tankmates.


----------



## Thesharpestlives (Oct 2, 2011)

As been said..it should be ok  i keep a Pleco with my Betta...in a 50 gallon lol


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

How big do plecos grow to be? I've heard different things about growing based on the size of their tank (like a goldfish) vs. growing without abandon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Min 20 gallons for a small species, better off with 40+ for most plecos (to me anywho o.o) Usually they are pretty good..if fed enough. Algae wafers I think (not sure) may also be used


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've had bushynose plecos, they get along well with bettas. I once had a common pleco in my 120 gal that did well, until he started eating the slime coat of my oscar! I sold him back to the LPS.


----------



## Thesharpestlives (Oct 2, 2011)

my biggest pleco (Ramses) is a foot and a half long ! common plecos grow tp be monsters!!! he lives ina pond with some koi  if u keep a pleco ina small tank....your in for trouble.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Mavi said:


> How big do plecos grow to be? I've heard different things about growing based on the size of their tank (like a goldfish) vs. growing without abandon.


No fish "grows to the size of its tank." This is a myth. The fish become stunted and ill and die prematurely. A pleco will grow to two feet, and can outgrow a small tank very quickly. 

As for goldfish, they have a lifespan of 20-30 years (and I've heard of Koi carp living much longer.) Goldfish forced to live and become stunted in little bowls or small tanks die within a couple years more often than not, at only a fraction of their normal lifespan.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, the body of fish grows to the tank size, of course. But unfortunately for the fish, their organs grow t maximum size... that is, if they could, without dying premature. This is often seen in Goldfish, Pleco, Koi, and even some Oscars and Gouramis.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I think that counts toward the stunted, ill, and die part of my point. It is bad for the fish, full stop. The minor technicalities doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

styggian said:


> No fish "grows to the size of its tank." This is a myth. The fish become stunted and ill and die prematurely. A pleco will grow to two feet, and can outgrow a small tank very quickly.
> 
> As for goldfish, they have a lifespan of 20-30 years (and I've heard of Koi carp living much longer.) Goldfish forced to live and become stunted in little bowls or small tanks die within a couple years more often than not, at only a fraction of their normal lifespan.


I know sorry that was my bad  I actually know quite a bit about goldfish and koi, I miss spoke , I was talking about stunted growth and was asking because maybe her plecos were getting stunted by the tank they were in


----------



## bluesushi (Jan 7, 2012)

Mavi said:


> How big do plecos grow to be? I've heard different things about growing based on the size of their tank (like a goldfish) vs. growing without abandon.


My family had a pleco that lived for about 8 years. When we got it at the pet store, we were told that it wouldn't grow much larger (it was under two inches). If I recall correctly, it ended up growing to be about 6-7 inches in a 30G-ish tank. Knowing this, I wouldn't buy another one unless I had a lot more space. They are kind of boring and poop a lot. They do, however, seem to live a long time...


----------

